# Isocort



## sunny54 (Sep 4, 2012)

I just had my thyroid changed up a bit and was wondering if that would make it so I don't need to take isocort any longer? I usually take 2 twice a day and this morning took one because I felt a bit anxious...is that what I should be doing?
any advice greatly appreciated
Sunny


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sunny54 said:


> I just had my thyroid changed up a bit and was wondering if that would make it so I don't need to take isocort any longer? I usually take 2 twice a day and this morning took one because I felt a bit anxious...is that what I should be doing?
> any advice greatly appreciated
> Sunny


Since your doctor advised you to take the Isocort, it would be best to ask him/her about this.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, what Andros said! Ask your doc for sure. Having taken Isocort, as well as other steroids like prednisone and hydrocortisone, the last thing you want to do is immediately stop or alter your dosing schedule/amount. This can lead to really nasty side-effects and potentially bigger consequences like adrenal shock/crisis. (Although, granted, steroids can have bad side-effects on their own.)

Isocort itself is a pretty weak substitute for hydrocortisone or prednisone. I think the ratio is something in the neighborhood of 5 Isocort tablets to equal 1mg of prednisone (or maybe that was hydrocortisone/Cortef), but don't quote me on that. They also supposedly switched from a bovine-based adrenal ingredient to a plant-based variety.


----------

